# yellow mold on bloomy rind cheese?



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

I've got exactly one small blotch of yellow mold on the rind of some cambozola I've got ripening. The yellow showed up before the white had gotten firmly established but has not spread. I've dabbed it a few times with white vinegar - no change.

Margaret Morris says that milk older than 3 days encourages the growth of yellow and pink molds - this milk was 2 days old. 

Any idea where the yellow came from? Anything I can do to make it go away? Will it affect the taste?

Kinda fun how cheesemaking is a crash course in science.

thanks,
Cathy


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

I can't help about the mold. Just wanted to comment on the "crash course in science." You are so very right about that!

I'm fairly new at cheesemaking (18 mos) and haven't tried any bloomy rind types because I need a better place to age my cheeses. 

What are you using as a cheese cave? Do you have the temp and humidity controlled? Fresh milk will give the best results, but seems there's always something new to learn and just when you think you have it, something else happens.

Margaret Morris' book is my favorite.

Happy cheesemaking.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi Carla!

I bought a wine cooler off of craigslist for $50 and it works wonderfully. Perfect temps and the humidity is okay - never high enough but the best I've gotten yet. These cheeses are in a large plastic box (tupperware style) to avoid cross contaminating the other cheeses with blue mold. I've learned from Christy here, on this forum, to make sure to flip the cheeses daily and to open/shut the fridge door often for air circulation.

I've been at cheesemaking for 2.5 years now and finally feel moderately competent. Usually I can master any cooking task in a week or less! Cheesemaking is a hard teacher. I am not so patient.... lol.

have fun!
Cathy


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

I've been keeping my eyes open for a wine cooler. Guess I'll have to look a little harder. I tried aging some cheeses last fall/winter in our garage when the temps were in the 50/40's but it didn't work out too well. LOL 

In case you don't know about it ( you most likely do ) there is a great cheesemaking forum. Here's the link: http://cheeseforum.org/forum/index.php

I don't get on there often. There's so much to read and so little time!


----------

